# How much oatmeal fits in a 5 gallon bucket?



## PackerBacker

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OHprepper

about 5 gallons worth.....sorry.. i had to


----------



## Tacitus

Depends on the kind of oatmeal. I like steel cut oats, but rolled oats can take up more space. Not sure about quick oats.

Last year I put 50 pounds of *steel cut* oats in two 3 gallon buckets (6 gallons perfectly).

Just this week I stored a 50 pound bag of *rolled* oats in two 5 gallon buckets with some left over that went into quart jars (10+ gallons).

So, for rolled oats, I would guess something short of 25 pounds for a 5 gallon bucket...maybe exactly 25 pounds (?) for quick oats (which are diced rolled oats, and so should take up less space than regular rolled oats).


----------



## pmabma

A lot :ignore::laugh: sorry just had to say that.It took me forever to fill one.I kept buying a large can everytime I went to the grocery store.I got the quaker instant because it cooks quick and at that time that was the only way I could afford to buy it.Now I have several buckets stocked up.I know Sam,s has it in bulk, but my method worked for me at that time.:scratch I guess it depends on how you buy it.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Yeah, it would have to depend on the way it is processed and to a lessor degree on the oats itself. 
Oats is supposed to be at least 32lb/bushel but good quality is higher, we grew some @ 45lbs last year. A bushel is 8 gallons so 5 gallons will hold less than 30lbs of grain, more or less than that milled and hulled, depending on the way it packs.


----------



## UncleJoe

I have a bucket filled with Quick Oats. It weighs 23.5lbs. Yeah, I just went downstairs and weighed it.


----------



## PrepN4Good

I bought mine in 25 lb bags from the Amish store...seems like I got the whole thing in a 5 gal bucket, maybe even a bit more if you shake it real good while you're packing it.


----------



## PackerBacker

Thanks folks.

It's aboot as opaque as mud now.


----------



## jsriley5

OHprepper said:


> about 5 gallons worth.....sorry.. i had to


you beat me to it


----------



## PackerBacker

Here is what I came up with.

This says 21# https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...storage/how_much_food_fits_in_a_container.htm

The tub says 30 1/2 cup servings. I have 6 tubs. That'd be 5.625 gallons @ 15.75 pounds.

I weighed a 1/2 gallon jar of each, minute oats and old fashioned, and they weighed virtually the same. 1 pound 10 ounces. That'd be 16.25 pounds per 5 gallons.

I assume the mylar bag takes up some space.

I guess I will find out what fits tomorrow after they warm up from their deep freeze.

:scratch


----------



## Prepper69

We got 50 pounds from the Morman cannery....after a bit of "shaking and tapping" It all fit into 2 -- 5 gallon buckets and 5 -- 1 gallon mylar bags....the 5 gallon buckets had mylar bags in them also


----------



## Davarm

UncleJoe said:


> I have a bucket filled with Quick Oats. It weighs 23.5lbs. Yeah, I just went downstairs and weighed it.


Ditto, my buckets weigh between 22 and 24 pounds. I have mostly "Old Fashioned" oats though, not the quick oats.

I'm not going to say how many buckets we have but we eat a lot of oats and I had the foresight to write their weights on the buckets when I sealed them up.


----------



## swjohnsey

I just put seven 3 lb (actually 2' 10") for a total of 18' 6" of quick oats into a five gallon bucket.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

PackerBacker said:


> Here is what I came up with.
> 
> This says 21# https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/...storage/how_much_food_fits_in_a_container.htm
> 
> The tub says 30 1/2 cup servings. I have 6 tubs. That'd be 5.625 gallons @ 15.75 pounds.
> 
> I weighed a 1/2 gallon jar of each, minute oats and old fashioned, and they weighed virtually the same. 1 pound 10 ounces. That'd be 16.25 pounds per 5 gallons.
> 
> I assume the mylar bag takes up some space.
> 
> I guess I will find out what fits tomorrow after they warm up from their deep freeze.
> 
> 
> you know that food to be LTS packed needs to be to "room conditioned"...... if you pack food that was frozen and not throughly unfrozened & dryed you trap moisture .... same thing in humid conditions in the summer ... food needs to stored in room conditioned air prior to packing .....
> 
> one day isn't enough time for your oat meal


----------



## PackerBacker

IlliniWarrior said:


> one day isn't enough time for your oat meal


One was plenty.


----------



## PackerBacker

swjohnsey said:


> I just put seven 3 lb (actually 2' 10") for a total of 18' 6" of quick oats into a five gallon bucket.


Thanks.

I ended up putting just 6 or 15.75 pounds in.

These bags seem like they are to big for the buckets and seem to eat up a lot of space.


----------

